
Working with Images in Julia – Week 1 – 18.S191 MIT Fall 2020 - bwidlar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGojI9xcCfg
======
jonniedie
The fact that images are just arrays of color objects is really neat. Like,
you can just put three blue and one brown pixels together in a matrix and you
have an image.

